# Ego One Drip Tip Durban



## daniel craig (27/6/15)

Where can I get an Ego One Drip Tip in durban? 
Any one has? 

I want to change my Twisp Aero mouthpiece because it's crap compared to the Ego One Drip Tip.


----------



## Derick (28/6/15)

The ego one uses a standard 510 size driptip, so any 510 driptip that strikes your fancy should do the trick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (28/6/15)

@Derick Problem here is that there isn't many shops I can actually find a drip tip at a reasonable price


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/15)

I'm afraid you need to go online for this... the Vape Shop at Gateway has drip tips!

http://vapeshop.co.za/Electronic-Cigarette-Accessories#all


----------



## daniel craig (28/6/15)

Thanks @Rob Fisher seems like the only option  I wanted to get it from eciggies but the delivery will cost way more than the tip


----------



## Ravynheart (28/6/15)

Vape shop is the only place I know of in Durban. Their price is high but cheaper than if you buy with shipping


----------



## ET (29/6/15)

Where in durban are you at? Someone near you might have a spare


----------



## daniel craig (29/6/15)

I'm situated near musgrave 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Al3x (30/6/15)

daniel I'm in umbilo and have a couple of driptips you can have one of mine if you like
@daniel craig

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ET (30/6/15)

I'm all the way in pinetown, bit far from musgrave

Reactions: Like 1


----------

